# turning leather



## WoodWizard (Aug 29, 2009)

How hard is it to make a pen out of leather square scraps?....any videos on doing it?


----------



## rherrell (Aug 29, 2009)

It's not hard at all. I use the chrome tanned leather because it's a little harder. Cut squares, punch a hole and glue them on the tube with white glue. I use thin CA to help stabilize it as I turn.
 I make my own punches for the different size tubes because drilling leather doesn't work too well. PM me if you want a punch made and we'll work something out.:wink:


----------



## Chris88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Check out the library there is one in there on making and turning a leather pen.


----------



## WoodWizard (Aug 29, 2009)

Chris88 said:


> Check out the library there is one in there on making and turning a leather pen.



Yeah....I saw the pfd file of it...thats what got me interested:biggrin:
I was just wondering if there was a video...if your saying there is a VIDEO...then I missed it....i will have to go back and look...thanks


----------



## WoodWizard (Aug 29, 2009)

rherrell said:


> It's not hard at all. I use the chrome tanned leather because it's a little harder. Cut squares, punch a hole and glue them on the tube with white glue. I use thin CA to help stabilize it as I turn.
> I make my own punches for the different size tubes because drilling leather doesn't work too well. PM me if you want a punch made and we'll work something out.:wink:


Rick...thanks for the info. My father use to do leather work when i was a kid...i sent him a email asking if he had any hide still around....im hoping he also has a punch or two around as well. if he says he does not  then i will be taking you up on that deal


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 29, 2009)

I haven't seen a video but that doesn't mean there isn't one. I would love to see more videos in our library but I have no idea how to even make one.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 7, 2009)

Look here at article #11: http://www.redriverpens.com/articles.htm 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



WoodWizard said:


> How hard is it to make a pen out of leather square scraps?....any videos on doing it?


----------



## GregHight (Sep 7, 2009)

Hobby Lobby & Michael's both have leather for crafts as well as some tools for working with leather. A friend of mine uses dyed alligator hide on the top of pens all the time and I think he just glues and trims it to the tume and hides the seam with a clip. I've also sem him do it with cow hide with the hair still on it and it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 10, 2009)

rherrell said:


> It's not hard at all. I use the chrome tanned leather because it's a little harder. Cut squares, punch a hole and glue them on the tube with white glue. I use thin CA to help stabilize it as I turn.
> I make my own punches for the different size tubes because drilling leather doesn't work too well. PM me if you want a punch made and we'll work something out.:wink:


Check your PM


----------

